# [SOLVED] The procedure entry point ...



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

*OS*: Win2000 (SP4)
*Office*: 2000
*Outlook*: 2003 (with 2007 compat pack)

*Problem*:
When opening Outlook I get an error message (see below)
"The procedure entry point _resetstkoflw could not be located in the dynamic link library msvcrt.dll."

*Fixes tried*:
1) Replaced .dll with known good dll.
2) Detect and repair on Outlook.
3) New profile on Outlook.
4) Zapped a few registry hives and tried a repair.
5) Shouted at the machine and told it to do what it's told.

I'm at a loss - can anyone help?

Poyol


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: The procedure entry point ...*

Hi

Have you tried to install Office 2003 SP3


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: The procedure entry point ...*

Hi Albert,

Thanks for your prompt reply.
I fixed this problem via the following method.
Hopefully this'll help people if they ever get the same error.

*Steps*

*1.* Uninstall Microsoft Outlook 2003 using Revo Uninstaller.
*2.* Restarted the machine.
*3.* Reinstalled Microsoft Outlook 2003 and installed all Service Packs for it.

This then fixed the problem.

Why there was no stack overflow protection in that DLL though is anyone's' guess!

Poyol


----------

